# levantamiento topográfico



## yolanda_van huyck

Hola,

¿Podría traducir "levantamiento topográfico" como "topographical uplifting"?

Muchas gracias y un saludo,

Yolanda


----------



## Sallyb36

topographical uplifting - sí perfecto.


----------



## yolanda_van huyck

Sallyb36 said:


> topographical uplifting - sí perfecto.


 
Muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## Sallyb36

de nada


----------



## RIKARDORIKARDO

Por favor pueden ayudarme como se dice en ingles levantamiento topografico 
Muy amable de antemano


----------



## rocamadour

RIKARDORIKARDO said:


> Por favor pueden ayudarme como se dice en ingles levantamiento topografico
> Muy amable de antemano


Hola RIKRIK! 
Como todavía no hay respuestas a tu pregunta me atrevo yo, aunque no soy nativa...
Creo que se pueda traducir *topographical survey* o *topographical mapping*.
Hope it helps! (pero espera a un nativo que confirme...)
Ciao!


----------



## Peruvian lady

Topography survey is another good option.  I work with an engineer in charge of this kind of surveys and that is how the they called it.


----------



## Peter P

En geología, planimetría y altimetría, además de lo dicho por Peruvian lady, se utilizan los términos topographical survey, survey y upheaval. En mi oponión, creo incorrecto uplifting.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## twen

I've heard "topographic elevation (map)"


----------



## Language Geek

I've never come across "topographical uplifting" or "topographical upheaval" for "levantamiento topográfico". 

I would suggest "topographic survey"


----------



## vicdark

Mi aporte es  *land survey*


----------



## DWO

Hola:
Un levantamiento topográfico es una *Taquimetría*, que se traduce como *"Tacheometry" - *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tacheometry.
http://www.parro.com.ar/definicion-de-taquimetr%EDa (esto es sin usar la Estación Total).

"Topographic Survey" es una "Mensura", que por definición es la aplicación del título o escritura en el terreno - http://www.vshbbsurveys.com/topography.htm y puede o no incluir una taquimetría (en general, no).


----------

